# Medical Documentation



## Andyd513 (26 Mar 2004)

Hey again everyone.

Well as some of you know from reading my previous post I had to hand some medical papers in a couple weeks ago. I had my doctor write me a note saying I was perfectly fit to enter the military once I was off medication a month from when he wrote the note (he wrote it on Dec 15th).

So I took this note and the required post-medication bloodwork to the CFRC, and tried calling 2-3 times over the next 2 weeks. Left 2 messages with the corporal in charge of recruiting for my unit just saying hi, who I was, and if there were any problems with my medical documentation to give me a call since I couldn‘t find a time when they were at the phone.

The paperwork was handed in March 9, I had left both messages before the 18th, and on the 25th I received mail from the CFRC basically stating that I needed to get medical documentation from my doctor stating I was actually off the medication (not "going to be off it"), despite the fact my bloodwork came back normal (as if I hadn‘t even been on any medication, in fact the petty officer whom I spoke to thought my bloodwork was pre-medication).

This normally would not be a problem but the sgt at the unit I‘m applying for has been stressing that they‘re running out of summer brt spots quickly. I don‘t imagine theres anything I can do to expediate the above process at this point, but I‘m curious as to whether you think the sgt is just exagerating the space prospect due to the fact he wants people recruited, sworn in and ready asap or should I start researching other trades and units to possibly go with this summer?

My current selection is Reserve Sig Op my 2nd would probably be field medic (thankfully my city has both units).

Oh and my doctor is in Florida until Wednesday so I guess its another week of delay (sigh).

I don‘t see why its such a big deal to have my doctor sign something new that says I‘m off medication when my bloodwork clearly shows that I am (bloodwork dated march 4).


----------



## combat_medic (26 Mar 2004)

You can‘t be a field medic, there‘s no such trade. Your only medical option would be Med Tech with a Medical Company. Thank the CF Health Services for that act of brilliance.


----------



## vr (26 Mar 2004)

Space is always an issue when it comes to summer training.  You may have to pick a later BMQ during the summer which will impact on any other training/employment you may be considering.

Check with the Unit that you are applying to‘s Training cell for the BMQ/SQ dates and see what‘s available.  Unfortuneately medical things are quite slow in the military as it all has to go through CFB Borden.

Just a note;  There has NEVER been a combat medic trade in the CF.  There were always medics who were assigned to cbt arms units the same medics who on their next posting were either in a hospital or on board ship.  The closest thing would be the old reserve R-731 Cas Aides who (I was one) were trained to work in field medical facilities.  The only real "combat medics" are the soldiers who perform buddy first-aid.


----------

